# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2009)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*

Maizeit ist Hechtzeit - Also diesmal ganz einfach: Ein Hechtfoto ODER einen kleinen Bericht von einem Hechtscheidertag...*


*Der Gewinn April​*
*1132784 Mitchell GiTa​*







Die GiTa ist eine speziell ausgestattete Rollen-Serie für das Pilk- und Spinnfischen im Salzwasser. Durch die salzwasserresistente Lackierung ist die Rolle perfekt gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt. Die drei Modelle sind mit 4 verkapselten HPCR* Kugellagern ausgestattet, die für einen traumhaften Lauf sorgen. Instant-Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperr-System (IAR), extrem feinfühliges Multidisk-Frontbremsensystem, großes Antidrall-Schnurlaufröllchen, Metallspule, Kunststoff-Ersatzspule und ein kraftvoll übersetztes Getriebe machen diese Rollen-Serie auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel interessant!

VP: 94,90€


----------



## the big catch (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

So,dann mach ich mal den Anfang#6
Am letzten Samstag,den 2ten war Vereinsangeln,und zwar auf die ganz dicken Oschis.Wir waren alle voll happy,denn unser Vereinsgewässer weist eine überdurchschnittlichen Raubfischbestand auf.Zudem darf nur unsere Jugendgruppe ihre Würmer dort baden,es gibt auch keine Tages-wochen oder Jahreskarten für den See.
So,da unser See relativ flach ist(höchstens 2-3 Meter)haben wirs erst mitt mepps Spinnern versucht.Nach 5 Minuten hatte mein Kollege auch schon einen Hecht dran,er war 72 cm groß."Der Tag fängt ja gut an"hab ich nur gesagt.Wer hätte gedacht,dass dies der letzte Fisch ist,den wir heute zu Gesicht bekommen würden.
So nach 2Stunden wurden wir skeptisch."Ähhhhhhhhmm,was is los?"fragten wir uns.Was mich am meisten geärgert hatte,war unser Jugendwart,der dazu kam und doch tatsächlich fragte:"Na,wer hat bis jetzt am meisten gefangen"|gr:Naja,egal,in diesem Moment hatte ich Biss,alles war um mich versammelt und geflüstert.Nach 2 Minuten Drill merkte ich auf einmal keinen Wiederstand mehr und setzte schon an:"Man,was für ne Sch.."danach spürte ich aber wieder Druck und hatte hoffnungen.Ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen später zog ich es raus.Mit "es"meinte ich die Windel,die ich gerissen hatte.Man,war das peinlich.:qDer Hecht musste sich losgerissen haben,schade.
Aber es hatte Spaß gemacht,das war die Hauptsache.


----------



## angler4711 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Moin, Moin!


2.


Hier ist mein Bild von meinen Hecht der 83cm groß
war und ein gewicht von 5,8 kg hatte!

http://


----------



## grazy04 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Das trifft sich gut:

Ich habe heute meinen allerersten Versuch mit Künstködern seit etwa 20 Jahren gestartet.
Nachdem ich nun seit 7 Monaten wieder angle, habe ich mich bisher mit der Friedfischangelei beschäftigt, wollte aber zu Beginn der Raubfischsaison auf alle Fälle auch Hechte ans Band bekommen. 
Heute war es dann soweit. Ich bin an einen der Kiesseen hier im Umland und habe mit einem Billig-NoName-Wobbler begonnen einige Bereiche abzufischen. Aus Angst gleich bei meinen ersten Würfen gleich nen Wobbler zu verlieren wollte ich erstmal mit nem billig Wobbler den ich mal über E-Bay bekommen hatte "üben". 
Nach etwa 10min war ich mir sicher das werfen nicht das Problem sein wird. Kraut hatte ich auch nicht an den beiden Drillingen, also was tun? 
Ich suchte mir eine Stelle an der ich eine etwa 30m lange Schilfkannte abwerfen konnte, ließ den Billig-Wobbler aber erstmal dran. Beim 2ten Wurf ruckte es kurz aber heftig, Anhieb...... Bremse nohmal etwas mehr geöffnet und gehoft das gleich was geht. Nix... hmmm, naja dann weiter kurbeln. Doch da hatte ich die Rechnung ohne den Wirt gemacht. 
Schon bei der ersten Kurbelumdrehung merkte ich schnell das da noch was ist.
Nun begann der Drill erst richtig. Die Fluchten waren zwar nicht so hart wie ich es mir dachte aber es hat gereicht. 
nach 5min zeigte der Bursche dann weis und konnte ohne Probleme gekeschert werden:

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/8223/04052009013.jpg
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BIMG=http://img18.*ih.us/img18/8223/04052009013.jpg%5D%5B/IMG%5D

Kein Riese, aber mit 61cm für mich ein Traumfisch!!! Schließlich habe ich quasie "20 Jahre" drauf gewartet.


----------



## aircut (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Petri zum dem Hecht.

Ist doch ein Toller Neuanfang.
Mach weiter so |schild-g


----------



## Revilo (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Versuche ich mein Glück auch mal.

Wie fange ich am besten an?!

Ich war gestern am Vereinssee und zum ersten mal Jerkbaitangeln.
Das Wetter war wechselhaft, einmal schien die Sonne und es war warm, dann war die Sonne weg und Wind kam auf - das wechselte immer wieder.

Mit der Rute, welche einen Triggergriff hat und somit für eine Multirolle ausgelegt ist und den Jerkbaits kam ich gut zurecht, leider biss kein Hecht.
Habe zwar hin und wieder Fische an der Oberfläche sehen und hören können, aber meinen Köder wollten sie nicht probieren.
Ob ich vielleicht mit den Jerkaits zu schnell war?!#c

Später als wirklich garnichts mehr ging und man nicht einmal mehr Fische sah und hörte machte ich mich auf und schoß ein paar Fotos vom See - die ersten für dieses Jahr.

Bei dieser Gelegenheit konnte ich auch einen Karnickel fotografieren.:q

Morgen habe ich vor wieder an den See zu fahren und hoffe, dass ich dann etwas fange.

-------

Darf man eigentlich einen weiteren Beitrag dazu posten oder sollte ich dann besser für den anderen Tag hier editieren und "erweitern"?|kopfkrat


----------



## Kampfler (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Mahlzeit,
war am 1./2. Mai an der Elbe bei Wörblitz mit ein paar Familienmitgliedern zu Gange. Nach einem erfolglosen Nachtangelansitz weckte mich die Sonne, die frech in mein Schirmzelt, welches ich auf einer Buhne aufgestellt hatte, schien. Bei dem herrlichen Wetter und den noch steifen Knochen nach der doch recht kühlen Nacht spürte ich den Drang, mit der Spinnrute ein paar Buhnen ab zu klopfen. Also schnell das Gerät zusammen gesteckt und nen silbernen Blinker rangehängt und ab Ging der erste Wurf mitte rein in die Buhne. Was soll ich sagen, gleich beim Absinken Fischkontakt. Die Rute bog sich und das typische Zittern in der Rutenspitze versetzte mir einen Adrenalinkick, der endlich etwas Wärme in meine kalten Knochen fließen lies. Ca drei Meter vorm Ufer sah ich dann die dunkle, schlanke Silhouette eines Entenschnabels knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche auftauchen. Ich konnte mein Glück kaum fassen, endlich meiner erster Hecht überhaupt...dachte ich. Kurz vor der Landung ein kurzer Schüttler und weg war der Hecht 
Egal dachte ich mir, schnell den Blinker wieder rausgeworfen und dann kam natürlich, was kommen musste, Hänger in der Steinpackung...ca. 5 Minuten später nach vergeblichen Versuchen des Köderlösens der Abriss. Frustriert ging ich erstmal wieder zurück zu meinem Materialbaukasten. Ein Blick über die Schulter zeigte mir, dass mein Onkel 2. Grades plötzlich auch Lust auf seine Spinnrute bekam. Schnell hatte er nen bronmzefarbenen Spinner montiert und ab gings in die Buhne, in der ich kurz vorher den Entenschnabel verloren hatte. Nach zehn zwölf würfen plötzlich Fischkontakt und er konnte nen schlanken 60er Elbhecht landen. Erstaunt blickten wir uns an und haben uns gefragt, ob es der selbe Hecht war, der mir vorher entwischte...

Gruß Kampfler |wavey:


----------



## Chowder (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Das trifft sich gut...

Gestern war ich endlich mal wieder los und wollte meine neuen Wobbler testen, die sich in der Schonzeit so angesammelt haben und natürlich auch was damit fangen. Einmal um den See glaufen (natürlich hab ich auch geworfen :q) und nicht einen Biss gehabt... absolut garnichts. Hab dann einen 5er Mepps mit Bleikopf ans Vorfach gehängt und gleich nach dem dritten Wurf an der Stelle, wo ich 2 Stunden vorher mit Wobblern angefangen habe, schnappt sich dieser 47cm Hecht den Spinner:





Ich glaub die Wobbler lass ich erstmal noch ne Weile in der Kiste


----------



## Fanne (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

hab da zum auftakt auch nen hecht von ca 65 cm gefangen 


durfte wieder schwimmen um etwas zu wachsen


----------



## ZanderKalle (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden welcher von den beiden am schönsten ist|supergri

Beide auf Gufi gefangen!!!


----------



## raubfischjäger 09 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

moin,
also das war mein erster hecht in meiner anglerkarriere.:q
ich bin jetzt 14 jahre alt.
das bild ist als ich 8 jahre alt war.
Ich zog mit meinem vater an die aller.
er hat die ganze zeit gespinnert und ich habe zugeckuckt.
als er mich dann fragte möchtest du auch mal antwortete ich mit "ja"|supergri. dann hatte ich 4mal ausgeworfen. nach halber strecke beim 5ten wurf biss dieser hecht auf einen 12g spinner.
ich hatte nun angehauen und wollte drehen da der hecht mächtig schnur nahm. Dann hatte ich 3 umdrehungen geschafft :vik:und war so aufgeregt das ich meinem vater die rute überlies. als der hecht vor unserem bunenkopp war hatte er mir die rute gegeben und ich durfte ihn zu abschluss nochmal in den kescher führen. ich hatte iohm im kescher und mich gefreut wie ein schneekönig. (siehe bild)
seid dem fang habe ich immer mitgeangelt und noch einige aale mit meinem dad gefangen. 

Ps:
seid dezember habe ich meinen eigenen angelschein.
ich habe dieses alte bild genommen da bei uns in Verden erst ab 01.06. auf Raubfisch geangelt werden darf.#q#q#q
warum weiß ich nicht. #c;+


----------



## atzelupe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

hallo, 


als ich ostern meine familie in berlin und brandenburg besuchen war , ging ich mit meinem vater an einen kleinen see um zu angeln. das fangen der köderfische war relativ einfach , doch die hechte wollten nich so recht.
als ich dann jedoch mit der wathose ca 5 m vom ufer ins wasser ging , um den köfi links ums schilff zu werfen , biss der hecht beim rauslaufen. ich hatte beim rauslaufen nämlich den köfi unterwasser. es war echt unglaublich , dass der hecht trotzdem angebissen hat. immerhin sind fische ja recht scheu ^^
als der hecht dann biss , spielte die rolle verrückt , weil das war eine ziemlich alte von meinem vater , doch wir konnten mit viel glück den hecht sicher landen



ps. 
ostern war in brandenburg die schonzeit der hechte schon vorbei.


----------



## nikoB (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Und hier ist mein 86er.:vik:
mit 5,7kg, gefangen auf einem 5er Mepps.
Der Biss kam einen halben Meter vom Ufer entfernt.



.
und so sieht der im gebratenen Zustand aus :q


----------



## Jacky Fan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Mein Auftakt zur Raubfischsaison.
Kein Riese, aber Hecht
Salmo Slider hat wieder zugeschlagen.


----------



## HH Thozu (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*









und das meine beiden geht für den ersten hecht des jahres


----------



## RheinBarbe (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hecht hat bei uns noch Schonzeit und Kunstköderverbot besteht ebenso (31.5.), noch vor paar Jahren war es bis zum 31.7.(!!) alles verboten.


----------



## Lauenburger (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

kommst du aus MV ?


----------



## Dennis_ (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

So  
Jetzt stell ich mal ein bild von meinem Hecht rein.
Ich war eigentlich auf Rotaugen und Karpfen.
An meiner Grundrute kam überhaupt kein Biss,bis ich dann sah dass die Schnur so ein bisschen zog ich hab einfach einmal angeschlagen und hatte diesen 63 cm Hecht auf 3 Maiskörnern 
gefangen


----------



## Case (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Kein Riese....aber trotzdem ein wichtiger Fisch.
Petri Kai.#6


Case


----------



## wacko (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo Boardies,
ich war gestern auch unterwegs um es mal auf einen Hecht anzulegen. Das Wetter war schwülwarm und die Mücken tanzten über das Wasser. Leider blieben die Plagegeister nicht lange am Wasser und überfielen mich zu Hauf. Mit der Rute in der Hand ist das garnicht so einfach die fern zu halten |rolleyes.
Bereits nach wenigen Würfen spürte ich eine kräftige Attacke auf meinen kleinen Wobbler, welche ich sofort mit einem Anhieb quitierte. Dem Fisch schien das überhaupt nicht zu gefallen und er machte erstmal einen riesen Satz aus dem Wasser #6. Die Gegenwehr schien jedoch auf nichts allzu Großes hoffen, somit landete ich den ersten Fisch des Tages mit 55cm. Natürlich wurde er schnell wieder abgehakt und durfte wieder schwimmen. Bereits 10 Min später hatte sich schon wieder ein Meister Esox in meinen Köder "verguggt" und zappelte am Band. Diesmal wollte ich es wissen und versuchte meine erste Hecht-Handlandung per Kiemengriff überhaupt. Leider klappte das nicht so ganz und der Fisch verabschiedete sich mit einem lauten Platsch.|kopfkrat (er hatte so an die 65 cm)
Nachdem ich mich selber ausgelacht hatte, ging es weiter. Erst gegen Ende des Angeltrips konnte ich den letzten Fisch des Tages landen, zu meinem Bedauern konnte ich den Hecht jedoch nicht releasen. Er hatte den Köder voll inhaliert, welcher dann in den Kiemen festhing. Man so ne SCH****!!!
Naja die Mama freut sich immer über nen Hecht. Mit 59cm war das aber noch eher ein Baby #c.
Unten noch ein paar Fotos von den Hechten
P.S. gleich schreib ich noch was mir heut morgen passiert ist, es kann ja nicht immer so gut laufen |supergri


----------



## wacko (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Heute morgen wollte ich es dann direkt nochmal wissen. Aber
oh man wasn Morgen...
Bin um kurz vor 6 aufgestanden um zum Angeln zu fahren. Also schön die Sachen gepackt, nochmal auf wetter.com geschaut (Sonne pur) und ab dafür. War um kurz vor 7 am Wasser (fahr immer mim Bus/Bahn) und hab da festgestellt dass ich Depp meine Rolle nicht eingepackt hab. **PEINLICH**!!! |sagnix
Hatte die heut morgen nochmal rausgenommen um die Spule zu säubern und vergessen wieder einzupacken.
Also wieder den Heimweg angetreten! Auf dem Weg zum Bus plötzlich Platzregen und Gewitter! Mega nass an der Bushaltestelle angekommen sehe ich, dass der Bus erst in 80 Min kommt. Na klasse... :c
wenigstens hatte eine Bäckerei auf, wo ich mir ein kleines Frühstück gönnte. Der Bus kam dann auch pünktlich, am HBF in Tübingen hätte ich dann aber 30 Min warten müssen, weshalb ich lieber 20 Min im Regen nach Hause gelaufen bin. 
*Wenn jeder Morgen so startet schlaf ich lieber bis 10*


----------



## grazy04 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Da ich ja schon ein Foto mit Fangbericht hier drinn hab kommt heute mal der Schneiderbericht......

Ich war übers lange Wochenende in Schwerin bei Verwanten eingeladen um auf der Ostsee den Dorschen und auf dem Schwerinersee den Hechten nachzustellen.
Lassen wir die Dorsche mal bei Seite und reden über Hechte, Barsche ect. 

Angekommen in Schwerin sah alles nach 2 guten Angeltagen aus. Leider sollte es anders kommen! 

Donnerstagabend wollte ich die Ruten vorbereiten und Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner und Gummis fertig machen, also Klamotten packen. Alles auf die Terrasse geschleppt (Man(n) nimmt ja immer zuviel mit) und angefangen zu montieren.
Plötzlich wurde es dunkel und Wind kahm auf. Meine Tante meinte noch "naja sieht nach Regen aus" Sie sollte nicht ganz unrecht haben!!!! |bigeyes |gr:


Innerhalb von Sekunden wurde der Himmel schwarz und es brach ein Unwetter los was ich mit meinen fast 37 Jahren so noch nicht erlebt habe:

http://img33.*ih.us/img33/2162/dscf0515.jpg

http://img39.*ih.us/img39/6371/dscf0513a.jpg

http://img35.*ih.us/img35/7003/dscf0517f.jpg

Das sind Hagelkörner in Kirsch-Größe !!!!
Nach etwa 20min war der Spuk vorbei und die Sonne schien als wenn nichts gewesen wäre. 

Also alles auf Anfang und montiert was man so für ne Tour auf dem Schwerinersee so braucht. 
Am Freitag am Schwerinersee angekommen erwartete uns ein schöner Tag. Das Wetter hatte sich (vorläufig) gebessert, der Wind stand gleichmäßig aus Nord-West bis West. An der ersten Schilfkante angekommen wurden die ersten Wobbler montiert und ausgeworfen. Natürlich konnte es ja nicht einfach mal klappen, bei mir verabschiedete sich sofort ein 
*Prologic Savage 4Play Lowrider *samt Stahlvorfach, Einhänger und Wirbel. Na was solls, neues Vorfach drann und nen *MEPPS - Aglia Longue Redbo silber/rot Gr.4*. Den hatte ich auch nur einen Wurf !!! weg war er.... :v
Nun wollte ich es wissen, Ersatzspule darauf (von 7Kg auf 10Kg Tragkraft gewechselt) und wieder nen Wobbler drann geknotet und siehe da es geht doch, keine Verluste mehr!
Allerdings wars das auch, 3 Angler 4H vom Boot aus wie die Wahnsinnigen Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner und Gummies geschmissen..... nichts nicht einen Kontakt, geschweige einen Biss !!! 
Weils so schön war zog gegen 17:00 Uhr dann wieder ein Unwetter auf, so das wir beschlossen abzubrechen und See mit hängenden Köpfen verließen.

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/8030/dscf0522.jpg

http://img35.*ih.us/img35/8259/dscf0520z.jpg

http://img33.*ih.us/img33/1069/dscf0526.jpg

solange das Wetter mitspielte wars aber wirklich ein schöner Tag!!! Wir hatten unseren Spass und werden das im September wiederholen!!

solong
grazy04


----------



## Twister_Jigger (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Ich zähle mich mal als Altmember...als Neuling habe ich nichts bekommen |rolleyes.

Ich bin übers Wochenende nach Itzehoe gefahren um dort an einem mir bekannten Gewässer den Hechten nachzustellen. Vorher noch einen Halt eingelegt um Investitionen für die Angelausrüstung zu tätigen. Als ich in Itzehoe ankam, hatte ich diverse Regenfronten in Hamburg überstanden und war froh, dass es nicht regnete. Also konnte es ans Wasser gehen. Dort angekommen wurden erst einmal die altbekannten Spinner, Effzet und Mepps ins Wasser "gejagt", aber schon nach kurzer Zeit sind wir dann auf Wobbler umgestiegen. Hier habe ich dann die Defintion von "Slow Sinking" und "Suspending" ausgiebig getestet. Letzendlich musste ich feststellen, dass keins von beidem hinkam...

Nach einem weiteren Stellenwechsel habe ich mich dann das erste Mal im Drop Shotten probiert und muss zugeben, dass es leichter aussieht, als es ist. Aber auch diese Methode hat keinen Erfolg gebracht. Nachdem wir dann den ganzen See mit einer Wegstrecke von ca 500 m umrundet haben, machte sich der Frust breit, denn wir hatten weder einen Biss noch einen Nachläufer oder Ähnliches...es wird defintiv am Wetter gelegen haben, hoffen wir, dass es nächstes Mal besser klappt... der Wiedereinstieg war gelungen, am Samstag wurde ich mit einem kleinen Hecht von 55 cm auf KöFi belohnt


----------



## Nemokiller (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Hallo,#h

habt bitte Nachsicht mit mir, dieses ist mein erster Beitrag den ich überhaupt im Netz schreibe. |kopfkrat

Nach ca. 25 jähriger Angelpause durfte ich letztes Jahr erstmal meinen Angelschein machen, da ich meine alten Unterlagen nicht wiedergefunden hatte. 

Und nun heißt es Angeln gehen und es fängt gut an.


Am 16.05.09 habe ich diesen schönen Hecht gefangen ( links Bild )

54 cm und 940 Gramm :l

und gestern meinen Größten  mit 83 cm und 3710 Gramm ( rechtes Bild )|laola:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

So,Heute hatte ich endlich beim Spinnern meine kamera mit.Leider war der Fangerfolg nicht so groß....ABER es war wieder einmal schön,am wasser gewesen zu sein.

Ich konnte in 2h an einen Altarm der Aller diesen Miniesox -ca 30cm- und 1 barsch überlisten.Zwar war der kleine Schiepel noch ein Teeny,aber er war /ist ein Schönling .Toll gezeichnet und ein guter (für seine größe) Kämpfer.


----------



## commander50 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

Vorletztes Wochenende (23.05) an einem See an der A31. 
110cm, 17 pfd., auf Blinker. 
Ich lass mal die Bilder Sprechen:


----------



## commander50 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im Mai*

...und Pfingsten hab ich auch Hechte gefangen, allerdings Hornhechte.


----------

